# Cant Access Modem Config Page



## Steven7 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi guys, today I found out that I cant access my modem (TP-Link W8901G) config page at 192.168.1.1. I was pretty sure my ID and password is correct since I never changed them. It is also unlikely that the password got changed by other people who are stealing my Wi-Fi as I turned my WLAN on only when I requires the connection then it get turned off afterwards. 

I dont know for sure but it seems like the problem occurred after the installation of VMWare Player with WinXP and Linux on it. So any help guys?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

someone could have accessed it via the wan and once discovered it was at factory defaults changed the password. You would not beleive how often this happens.

usual solution is set it back to factory defaults and reconfigure it.


----------



## Steven7 (Jan 19, 2007)

I thought of that too but I was really wondered the reason why I can't access it anymore. The ID and password is correct I guess, the dialog box asking for ID/password just keeps popping out.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If you keep getting the dialog box it means what you are putting in doesn't match what the modem knows.


----------



## mukeshkt00 (Mar 17, 2012)

Source: How do I access the modem configuration page / line stats from behind a router? Alcatel/Thomson Speedtouch modem FAQ | DSLReports.com, ISP Information



> There is an easy way of accessing the Alcatel SpeedTouch Home/Pro modem from behind a router. Once configured, there is no need to swap cables, lose your connection just to check your config or line stats. One drawback, it takes up two ports on your router. But you can add an inexpensive 5 port switch/hub to fix this, if you wish.
> 
> 1. Connect your Alcatel STH/Pro directly to your NIC.
> 2. You then need to log into the Alcatel STH/Pro and change its routing table. Set your NIC to the following:
> ...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

here is a link to the actual manual for the modem router we are talking about

TD-W8901G - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------

